
No Sailors Needed: Robot Sailboats Scour the Oceans for Data - hvo
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/09/05/technology/no-sailors-needed-robot-sailboats-scour-the-oceans-for-data.html?ref=technology&_r=0
======
anotheryou
I really like these, using a different passive propulsion:

[https://youtu.be/Hx5sntHLpu4](https://youtu.be/Hx5sntHLpu4)

Also much more low profile :)

~~~
Carioca
Isn't that the company James Gosling went off to?

~~~
blt
yes.

------
zappo2938
Soon we will start seeing cocaine smuggled around the world in one of these.

~~~
nxzero
Narco-submarines already exist and the cost of a manned boat would likely be
cheaper than an autonomous one.

[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narco-
submarine](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Narco-submarine)

~~~
tonyrb
From the wiki there is a documentary about where the Cartel wanted they
technology to go.
[https://youtu.be/yqYoif-9c64?t=24m13s](https://youtu.be/yqYoif-9c64?t=24m13s)

automatic submarine via satellite.

------
alphydan
These guys also have a cool saling drone which can self-right if it tips over
in a storm [http://www.automarinesys.com](http://www.automarinesys.com)

~~~
joncp
...cool boat. Poor website.

Why, oh why, do designers insist on interfering with the simple act of
scrolling through their website? Don't mess with my scroll speed. Ever.

------
nxzero
Given how much these likely cost to make and that they're unmanned, makes me
wonder how they plan to keep drone jackers from capturing them for ransom;
especially given the NYT supplied that the hangar is in Alameda, Calif.

~~~
ddeck
I wonder the same thing about autonomous trucks.

There's likely to be a significant period between the first driver-less trucks
transporting goods across unpopulated areas and the vehicles being competent
enough to detect the fact that someone is unloading the vehicle and that that
car sitting in front of you is not traffic, but is just there to make you stop
while you are pilfered.

The move from a crime involving people to one only involving property may well
lower the bar to would be criminals.

~~~
pjc50
I'd expect them to have a lot of surveillance cameras on for this reason. Also
as dashcams for collision liability, especially for the first truck vs.
cyclist death incident.

~~~
anotheryou
Right. I guess a lonely truck driver can not do much more than call the cops,
a good alarm system might be sufficient.

~~~
artmageddon
Surely, of all the truck drivers in the nation, a small subset of them would
be armed?

~~~
anotheryou
I'm in europe, few guns around here. Still I'd rather run/comply/hide than
risk my life for 20t potatoes.

To figure out which truck has the iPads and get away with them you'd need:

\- an insider to know the time and content of the truck

\- stop the truck

\- unload the truck at the spot (it will refuse to move your way)

\- deal with an alarm system (maybe lights and sirens)

\- get away and sell all the high value goods despite their serial numbers

Should it become a problem we'll just ship all the boring stuff autonomously
and the rest with a guard that needs no extra breaks and can sleep on the
road.

------
woliveirajr
Considering that crew is, in general, afraid of rocket-propelled grenades, and
not heavily armed, I think that pirates will have less one point of attack.

The design can also be different, making it harder to gain access to some or
almost all sensitive areas.

Perhaps other active- protection measures can be used or developed.

~~~
oh_sigh
What is tripulation?

~~~
tamana
It's a Romance language word that means "crew of a ship" , but isn't much used
in English.

------
sandworm101
So could this thing bring 200kg of "baking powder" from my friend in south
America, preferably by a route far far out to see. And can the sail be made of
something that is perhaps less reflective to radar?

------
csours
I, Rowboat?
[http://www.flurb.net/1/doctorow.htm](http://www.flurb.net/1/doctorow.htm)

~~~
specialist
Love that story.

Who's making the RoboBaleenBarge?

Autonomous barges that scoop plastic debris from the gyres. Discerning enough
to filter out man made crap. From infinitesimal to big in size. Allows
critters to escape.

Something like Mr Trash Wheel robust enough for open ocean.
[http://baltimorewaterfront.com/healthy-harbor/water-
wheel/](http://baltimorewaterfront.com/healthy-harbor/water-wheel/)

Maybe powered by waves, like these wave gliders. Or solar. Or the material it
gathers.

The gathered bundles are in turned gathered by bigger barges. Or dropped into
a trench. Or used to fab new barges.

A design that is super simple and easy to replicate.

PS- Yes, I know about theoceancleanup.com effort. I'm bearish on that design.
Though I hope I'm proven wrong.

------
manquer
unmanned == autonomous/self "driving" ?

------
rokhayakebe
If everyone is building Aquadrones, a big opportunity will be around
aquadrones surveillance (for GOV) and security (for private drone companies).

